# Another Newbie! :)



## KellyAnne (May 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just thought i'd drop everyone a message to say hi, i've been a Mk2 TT owner since Jan so thought i'd sign up to take tips and advice from everyone!

I'm looking to put some exterior mods on my car but i'm struggling to find stuff!

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice!

Most new cars look quite nice in white these days and I must say this is the first MK2 I've seen in white.

Enjoy the forum! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## KellyAnne (May 18, 2009)

Thanks!  I did Drive 600 miles to get the one i wanted in white!!


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome , Im a newbie as well. Do agree on the white it suits the Mk2 very well

I just ordered a stubby ' bee sting aerial from the TT Shop - http://www.thettshop.com/

Its screw on fit 2 mins to install..
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

BTW I have A Mk2 roadster as well,

I just ordered a stubby ' bee sting aerial from the TT Shop - http://www.thettshop.com/

Its screw on fit 2 mins to install..

P.S sorry for double post can't delete!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice looking car. 8) Have you looked at the ttshop for mods?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... 2 mods for the outside

1. Audi Chrome Exhaust tips (54 fine english pounds) from your dealer
2. Also from the dealer, chrome strips for the grill, but these are pricey at 80 quid ish!

Where did you get the car from then?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sweet... Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KellyAnne (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! i will definately have to have a look into these!  xxx


----------

